# Face covers suck! because I cant breathe!



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

No. It's just you....


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Actually, I'm kinda interested. Has anyone found a UA hood that doesn't have you screaming "I can't breathe!" ? 

I don't bother wearing any face protection anymore because my nose just feels crushed against my face....


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

I use a fleece mask that velcros in the back. It works fine for me. Does not smash my nose. Think I got it at sports authority


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Damn, I just bought a UA hood, guess Ill have to learn to hold my breath!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I use the UA hood and just pull it down after a run, any other time I feel like I can breathe ok, but yeah anything covering the mouth or nose is going to affect breathing. Unless of course you get one of those wack ski masks with the eyes and nose cut out, and if you do, get the neon orange like the ski club kids at our resort always wear.

I didn't use the UA hood or any facemask earlier this year, and ended up getting a tab bit of frostbite on my chin, never even felt cold, but not fun.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> Actually, I'm kinda interested. Has anyone found a UA hood that doesn't have you screaming "I can't breathe!" ?
> 
> I don't bother wearing any face protection anymore because my nose just feels crushed against my face....


awww yeah, nose smashing. that too!



> I didn't use the UA hood or any facemask earlier this year, and ended up getting a tab bit of frostbite on my chin, never even felt cold, but not fun.


Ouch, So what happened to your chin?



Also I heard about bandanna's w/ holes in them? (i could just cut a hole myself just interested in once that come w/ them?) anyone know what i'm talking about?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The Rideqi masks are breathable, freeze rarely but is thawed easily, but can fog your goggles if you have it on to tight.

Also the ear strap things didn't fit my face, so that's a lost feature for myself.

And it's a bit thin... But on those cold days I wear both a bandana and a Rideqi and I pull them both on when needed. I put the QI on the inside so I can still breath.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

1. go to a workwear or hunting store
2. find a balaclava or neck gaiter or whatever that has breath holes
3. ????
4. profit!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

They all fog my goggles, but I think I have a goggle problem more than a mask problem.


----------



## buboarder12 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the r.e.d. ninjaclava and it works pretty good


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I never have problems breathing in my UA hood, but I also never pull it up over my nose I always keep it right under my nose, works perfect, no nose smash, you can breathe and my nose never gets cold either. maybe try doing that.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> I never have problems breathing in my UA hood, but I also never pull it up over my nose I always keep it right under my nose, works perfect, no nose smash, you can breathe and my nose never gets cold either. maybe try doing that.


This is what I do with my UA hood as well. For the most part, my goggles block most of the wind to my nose.

I'm thinking of using a Ride Qi over my UA Hood because my nose does still get cold at times.

I think the UA hood is better for people with smaller heads so it's not so tight. On me, the thing is super tight just like their compression gear. Nose smash!

I should have picked up that Burton Tech Facemask when they made it.


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

lol never hadt that problem, i rock the Coal Frena NW...love it.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> I think the UA hood is better for people with smaller heads so it's not so tight. On me, the thing is super tight just like their compression gear. Nose smash!QUOTE]
> 
> ha Mine fit perfectly untill when I washed it last week (which I do on a regular basis no problems and air dry it) but this time I forgot to take it out of the laundry before I threw everything into the dryer. now it fits like a robbers stocking mask, all sucking my face to the back of my head. :laugh: Im going to try to stretch it out, if that doesnt work, I want to try those bandanas with the fleece on the inside. I know it wont compare but if its decent I might rock out with that.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Leo said:
> 
> 
> > I think the UA hood is better for people with smaller heads so it's not so tight. On me, the thing is super tight just like their compression gear. Nose smash!QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I snagged a no-branded fleece-lined bandanna at Marshalls or TJMaxx around thanksgiving. It has velcro to fasten it. Works great, so far, and only $5.99

Haven't used it on a super-cold day so I usually just wear it to cover my neck area, so I can't speak to whether it fogs my goggles, but I never cover my nose with a facemask anyways, so I don't think this would be a problem.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Ditto on the UA hood breathing issue. I like that it fits well, unlike some of the velcro-strap cloth masks, but it does restrict my breathing to the point that it becomes an annoyance. I'm considering one of those NXTZ bandanas. I found a review on here somewhere so I may try it out.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I tie bandana's around my neck, and pull it up just under my nose.

If you put it over your nose, you get crazy nose smash, but seems to be good while only covering my mouf.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I know im stating the obvious, but have you thought about cutting a hole to breath out of on the UA Mask?

Your mothers/wives know how to sew...have them fix you up a fancy mouth hole...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> I know im stating the obvious, but have you thought about cutting a hole to breath out of on the UA Mask?
> 
> Your mothers/wives know how to sew...have them fix you up a fancy mouth hole...


I gave this serious though actually. I just don't want to ruin it. And no, they don't know how to sew 

Plus adding holes still doesn't alleviate the nose smashing problem.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah, i rarely wear mine over the nose anyways...


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I started a thread on this but has anyone used it?

Cold Weather Face Masks, Neoprene Ski Mask, Motorcycle Face Masks, Cold Weather Clothing


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

209Cali said:


> awww yeah, nose smashing. that too!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, So what happened to your chin?


Nothing, it was just stage 1/level 1, whatever. Skin peeled but it looks ok now.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

AirHole is the best solution i've seen for people who complain about not being able to breathe through balaclavas or other masks


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've never worn these things, just didn't find them comfortable plus the fogging issues. Got a DC Auli for free, so I'll have to try it out one of these days. It's basically the front triangle of a bandana with straps to tie it in the back, and made of some stretchy poly material.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Airhole suck royally. You can't wear anything up under the goggles without fogging. 

All you need is a neck gaiter and keep it up over your lower cheeks, it will keep you warm.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm gunna throw one in here for buffs, I use mine as a bandanna in the summer for backcountry hiking and as a gaitor in the winter. 
BUFF -The Original Multifunctional Headwear-
they are a little more expense though.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Turtle Fur makes a "tube" nack gator, super thin, breathable. Does get wet and freezes when breathing thru it. Similar to a Buff, but it's fleece.


----------



## baruchie (Nov 20, 2010)

i bought a neck gator from the local mountain climbing store, best way to keep neck ears and face warm


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's my face/neck set up. Polar fleece zipped all the way up to cover my neck. Seirus face mask, nose is shaped to fit and open(no nose smash, no fog, easy to breath), plus mouth holes to breath. I also like this facemask because it covers the lower part of my ears. It Velcro's in the back so it's adjustable, and over all pretty comfy. Oh and I've had it for 3 years, paid 10-12 bucks for it, great piece of gear if ya ask me.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ride Qi


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

I also use Airhole. I heard some people say they don't like it, but it's worked fine for me and some of my other friends. I've had days where the outside is completely soaked, but the inside is still completely dry.


----------



## QueenB (Dec 3, 2010)

airblaster terryclava

pull it down when it's hard to breath.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

QueenB said:


> airblaster terryclava
> 
> pull it down when it's hard to breath.


strangely, terryclavas don't get much recognition on this site. this thread is 4 pages long and queenb's post is the first time it's been mentioned...

super versatile face mask... ventilated enough for warmer days, warm enough for colder days, you can cover your nose or pull it down under your nose/mouth, thin enough to fit under a helmet, and it can be warn alone without a beanie or helmet... i've also tried the UA hood, but it's not nearly as effective or versatile as the terry


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> Here's my face/neck set up. Polar fleece zipped all the way up to cover my neck. Seirus face mask, nose is shaped to fit and open(no nose smash, no fog, easy to breath), plus mouth holes to breath. I also like this facemask because it covers the lower part of my ears. It Velcro's in the back so it's adjustable, and over all pretty comfy. Oh and I've had it for 3 years, paid 10-12 bucks for it, great piece of gear if ya ask me.


turtleneck FTW!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Use a snorkel!


----------



## andy1011 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just use a 100% cotton white bandana that you can get anywhere... sometimes i'll keep an extra in my pocket because it's nice to have a fresh one mid-day.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

+1 for Buff, i use the wool one and the breathability is excellent

BUFF -The Original Multifunctional Headwear-

I also have some sort of neoprene face mask which is also nice but sometimes you get the feeling of suffocating even though the nose and mouth have airholes


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Smartwool FTW! Keeps you just right all day long, even when it gets wet. It's thin enough to be worn under a helmet too.


----------

